# Solution to Cross Dominance?



## PistolPete (Dec 26, 2015)

Hey Everyone, 

Within the next couple years I plan on joining the Army in hopes of being in a combat role.  While drill instructors will teach me how to shoot properly during Basic, I want to be better prepared.  I have fired both rifles and handguns, but I have a dilemma: cross dominance (left handed and right eye dominant).  This is a non issue with hand guns because I am able to shift my sights easily, but it is a problem with rifles.  So, my question is this, what is the best solution to cross dominance?  In all the sports that I have competed in I have been able to adopt both lefty and righty stances (I played O-Line in only a right handed stance), so I think I can make myself eventually comfortable shooting righty; however, I want to know if there is any possibility to shift my ocular dominance to my left eye and what exercises would help me.  Any and all advice is appreciated.

P.S. Sorry for all the text but I just wanted to be thorough. 

-Pete


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 26, 2015)

Have you considered shooting left handed?


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 26, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Have you considered shooting left handed?



I ran into the same issue in OSUT, having always been a shitty shot with right handed rifles and shotguns but great with pistols.

The Drill Sergents had me train to fire left handed, as noted by DA SWO.  They break everything down Barney-style.  I had to stumble my way through things like SPORTS during BRM but qualification became a breeze.

Lefty weapon manipulation techniques were demonstrated and refined in AIT.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 26, 2015)

You can train your left eye to become dominate for shooting, or just train your body to become comfortable firing a rifle left and right.

I'm right hand and used to be left eye dominate, I went through OSUT and just shot right handed, and really never had an issue. Hell I shot small bore as a kid right handed and never knew there was an issue, until later years when trying to train my self to shoot both eyes open. 

I think people make more of an issue of it than need be. But that's my take away, if you are really worried about it, test your ability to group with a rifle with your left eye, than your right and see if any true differences exist. If one does, wear an eye patch for a few days, and go try again. Over time you will notice the eye dominate issue really ain't an issue at all.

Good luck


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 26, 2015)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> You can train your left eye to become dominate for shooting, or just train your body to become comfortable firing a rifle left and right.
> 
> I'm right hand and used to be left eye dominate, I went through OSUT and just shot right handed, and really never had an issue. Hell I shot small bore as a kid right handed and never knew there was an issue, until later years when trying to train my self to shoot both eyes open.
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat as D2/2.
I  shoot right handed and it isn't that big an issue.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 26, 2015)

I personally would train right. I became left eye dominant because of an injury. Pistol left, rifle right. But I can do both now


----------



## Gunz (Jan 3, 2016)

I knew a guy with cross dominance who shot strong side and pulled his cheek weld back so he could aim out his good eye. Looked a little awkward but he'd been doing it all his life. If your primary marksmanship instructor sees you doing it his head will explode (and not in a good way) so best bet is train right. Easier to train your body than fix your eye.


----------



## Board and Seize (Jan 11, 2016)

If you want more info on this, get in touch with Mike Pannone, the baddest cross-dominant shooter on the planet.  Right handed, right eye dominant, lost right eye to a breach.  Drop him a line through his website.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 16, 2016)

Pt1

Neurological Training for Shooting Performance

Pt2

Neurological Training for Shooting Performance (Pt. 2)


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 16, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Pt1
> 
> Neurological Training for Shooting Performance
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links @ Diamondback 2/2, .


----------

